# Asia pharma new batch stock!



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2014)

HEY ALL..I WILL SOON RECEIVE NEW STOCK..I DONT KNOW WHAT ALL AND HOW  MUCH I WILL RESTOCK..BUT ASIA PHARMA MADE ALL THIS PRODUCTS NOW!
SO I  WILL SEE,BUT I THINK I WILL RESTOCK ALL PRODUCTS..BUT THIS PRODUCTS  WILL NOT BE ON SALE FOR 1 YEAR MINIMUM OR EVEN 2 YEARS...
ONLY VIP CUSTOMERS WILL RECEIVE SOME OFFERS!

Asia Pharma
1    STANOBOLIC INJECTION 50 mg/mL - 10 mL
2    BOLDABOLIC INJECTION 200 mg/mL-10 mL
3    CYPIOBOLIC INJECTION 200 mg/mL - 10 mL
4    PROPIOBOLIC INJECTION 100 mg/mL-10 mL
5    ENANTHBOLIC INJECTION 250 mg/mL - 10 mL 
6    SUSTAINBOLIC INJECTION - 10 mL
7    DECABOLIC INJECTION 200 mg/mL - 10 mL
8    MASTABOLIC INJECTION 100 mg/mL - 10 mL
9    TRENABOLIC INJECTION 80 mg/mL - 10 mL
10    TURANABOLIC TABLETS 10 mg 100 tabs
11    METHANABOLIC TABLETS 10 mg 100 tabs
12    STANABOLIC TABLETS  10 mg 100 tabs
13    OXANABOLIC TABLETS  10 mg 100 tabs
14    PRIMOBOLIC INJECTION 100 mg/mL-1 mL
15    DUROBOLIC INJECTION 100 mg/mL -1 mL
16    AQUABOLIC SUSPENSION 100 mg/mL-1 mL
17    CLOMIDA TABLETS 100 mg     10 tabs
18       TAMOXOL TABLETS 20 mg 20 tabs   
19      OXYANABOLIC TABLETS 50 mg 100 tabs  

BEST-REGARDS

WP


----------



## strongman760 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah i cant wait...some regular guys already preorder some products and paid it so they will receive it first..


----------



## Grozny (Oct 20, 2014)

and what about BD it will be restock again


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2014)

Grozny said:


> and what about BD it will be restock again



yes man!

this list i think,i wait and i will restock my shop soon!

British Dragon
1    BOLDABOL INJECTION 200 mg/mL-10 mL
2    CYPIOBOL INJECTION 200 mg/mL - 10 mL
3    PROPIOBOL INJECTION 100 mg/mL-10 mL
4    ENANTHBOL INJECTION 250 mg/mL - 10 mL
5    SUSTAINBOL INJECTION - 10 mL
6    DECABOL INJECTION 200 mg/mL - 10 mL
7    TRENABOL INJECTION 80 mg/mL - 10 mL
8    METHANABOL TABLETS 10 mg 100 tabs
9    STANABOL TABLETS  10 mg 100 tabs
10    STANOBOL INJECTION 50 mg/mL - 10 mL
11    HALOTESTEX TABLETS 100 mg/mL  10 mg 100 tabs


----------



## Grozny (Oct 20, 2014)

BD Halo  imo one of the best with Stenox


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2014)

*yeah i love stenox but its was 10 years old!
i also love halotestin 15 years back from italy pharmacy but tis was only 2.5mg like stenox from mexico!

all other halotestins on market ARE PURE FAKE..*


----------



## Grozny (Oct 20, 2014)

its almost impossible to get a pharma grade halo. one of my guy probably will place an order if u still have it on stock cuz in two weeks he have some casting.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 21, 2014)

*sorry no stock! we wait deliver.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 22, 2014)

Grozny said:


> its almost impossible to get a pharma grade halo. one of my guy probably will place an order if u still have it on stock cuz in two weeks he have some casting.



Yep.  Super hard to get pharm-grade Halo.  I just ran some BD halo this last month and had forgotten how much I liked it.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 22, 2014)

any new compound this time like proviron that would be nice


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Yep.  Super hard to get pharm-grade Halo.  I just ran some BD halo this last month and had forgotten how much I liked it.



*i have few tabs left for my ass too *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2014)

Grozny said:


> any new compound this time like proviron that would be nice



proviorn can be fined all over the world!


----------



## Grozny (Oct 22, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> proviorn can be fined all over the world!




but not in US


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2014)

Grozny said:


> but not in US



*sorry i dont know..never know that..
hope USA guys can tell us more..no schering proviron there?*


----------



## Grozny (Oct 22, 2014)

However as one of the longest ap-bd user on this board I can tell u for sure that those brands are focused on the quality and strict safety.After all these years I never had any single problems with this gear only with prices


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2014)

Grozny said:


> However as one of the longest ap-bd user on this board I can tell u for sure that those brands are focused on the quality and strict safety.After all these years I never had any single problems with this gear only with prices



*you talk for proviron?*
or for asia pharma and british dragon?
i cant wait to restock shop with products...
i may get some sales for my VIP guys.. and also some freebies for expired products after i receive stock...
you know wp is good man..all know that and you for sure!

Wp


----------



## Grozny (Oct 23, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *you talk for proviron?*
> or for asia pharma and british dragon?
> i cant wait to restock shop with products...
> i may get some sales for my VIP guys.. and also some freebies for expired products after i receive stock...
> ...



I was talking generally for AP-BD its one of safest product line on the market, probably there is now 5 years that's i m on it with great success.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 24, 2014)

It





Grozny said:


> I was talking generally for AP-BD its one of safest product line on the market, probably there is now 5 years that's i m on it with great success.



It is nice to not have to worry about quality issues anymore.  I would hate to be in some of these other guys' positions--buying gear from whoever will give them the lowest price.  Honestly, I don't think I would even want to use AAS anymore under those circumstances.  It just wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 24, 2014)

*i wait ap to relies products out..they say its made..now i wait to import it...i hope i can stock soon.*


----------



## Grozny (Oct 24, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i may get some sales for my VIP guys.. and also some freebies for expired products after i receive stock...
> you know wp is good man..all know that and you for sure!
> 
> Wp



u want from all of us to recycle your expired gear as a freebies,  indeed WP is more than generous guy what a generosity.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 31, 2014)

anyway did u have an idea when u will restock again  AP aquabolic ))


----------



## ROID (Oct 31, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> It
> 
> It is nice to not have to worry about quality issues anymore.  I would hate to be in some of these other guys' positions--buying gear from whoever will give them the lowest price.  Honestly, I don't think I would even want to use AAS anymore under those circumstances.  It just wouldn't be worth it.




I doubt you even pay for gear.

You should send me some.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 31, 2014)

Grozny said:


> anyway did u have an idea when u will restock again  AP aquabolic ))



What size pin do you have to use for the suspension ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Grozny (Nov 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> I doubt you even pay for gear.
> 
> You should send me some.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



bump for roid


----------



## Grozny (Nov 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> What size pin do you have to use for the suspension ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



depend how it micronised but usually 29 gauge/30 gauge


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 1, 2014)

Grozny said:


> BD Halo  imo one of the best with Stenox


Agreed!  Would also like to try some of the AP anavar!


----------



## Grozny (Nov 1, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Agreed!  Would also like to try some of the AP anavar!



AP var I ve never tried this one, come on WP any freebies


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2014)

*few more days and some prods will be ready for ship!*


----------



## Grozny (Nov 4, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *few more days and some prods will be ready for ship!*



for new batch what are exp date 2 years


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 4, 2014)

Grozny said:


> AP var I ve never tried this one, come on WP any freebies


You know he'll have plenty if he doesn't take it all for himself like he does with that Halo!


World-Pharma.org said:


> *few more days and some prods will be ready for ship!*


May be interested in some of that Var soon for the ladies and possibly myself.  Need only supplements to help my repaired torn bicep heal faster.  So only GH, Deca, Var for me.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2014)

*soon...
I have now oxanabol..its good
i can do offer for you man buy 2 bottles get 1 free..
or buy 5 get 5  free...

wp*


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 4, 2014)

Grozny said:


> AP var I ve never tried this one, come on WP any freebies





World-Pharma.org said:


> *soon...
> I have now oxanabol..its good
> i can do offer for you man buy 2 bottles get 1 free..
> or buy 5 get 5  free...
> ...


Buy 5, get 5 free???  That sounds awesome!


----------



## Legitity126 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is a great deal! Hey WP can you pm me? I have a placed and paid order I need to tell you about. Thanks man!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Nov 9, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Buy 5, get 5 free??? That sounds awesome!



Yes, it does.  I am using this product right now (took one 3 minutes ago) and it is 100% legitimate.


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2014)

Lol

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Grozny (Nov 9, 2014)

personally ap oxan its overpriced for my pocket $250 for 100tabs


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 9, 2014)

*good gear always have price!*


----------



## Grozny (Nov 11, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good gear always have price!*



no doubt on this


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 11, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good gear always have price!*


May have to buy with that deal after the new year. Have run Var a few times but have always wanted to try yours. For a male what would you recommend for dosing? 80+mg?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 11, 2014)

having tried wp's var I think somewhere between 50-80 would be a good zone to give it a shot...

ten mg was crazy great for me...
I wish I still had some


----------



## shawjor (Nov 11, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good gear always have price!*


Send me you link my friend. I'm looking for blue tops


----------



## Grozny (Nov 19, 2014)

any update about a new batch


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 20, 2014)

yes 4 products are ready for ship
deca
enath
prop
sust..

in next 10 days all other prods.
finally..


----------



## Grozny (Nov 20, 2014)

is there any changes on design of new batch


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 21, 2014)

I think not..


----------



## Grozny (Nov 21, 2014)

ok buddy


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 21, 2014)

*no problem...
i cant wait we got BD oils back on stock after long time no stock..*


----------



## Grozny (Nov 21, 2014)

bd rule, someone said a long time ago ...


----------



## shawjor (Nov 25, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *no problem...
> i cant wait we got BD oils back on stock after long time no stock..*


Hi friend can you send me a link to your site thanks


----------

